

Open Source Politics: The Radical Promise of Germany's Pirate Party - nsns
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/09/open-source-politics-the-radical-promise-of-germanys-pirate-party/262646/

======
gaius
Compare and contrast:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/19/german_pirate_attack...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/19/german_pirate_attacks_pirates/)

~~~
chmod775
That was just her publisher doing that without her consent.

~~~
jk4930
She said that the publisher did the right thing.

